
Interactive Sierpinski Triangles - mirceasoaica
http://lambdafunk.com/2017-03-30-Interactive-Sierpinski-Triangle/
======
trollied
I first started coding because I wanted to create fractals (Julia sets,
Mandlebrots, Sierpinski gaskets).

Fractint ([https://fractint.org](https://fractint.org)) is brilliant for
exploring these things of mathematical beauty.

~~~
oceanghost
My lord fractint still exists?! THANK YOU KINDLY.

------
wolfgangK
Always nice to see some clojure code, even more so when to code is
interactive. However, I would not have coded it that way. Call it premature
abstraction if you will, but I think, especially in a language guiding you
toward purity and immutability like Clojure, that one should avoid "doing"
things until the last moment. So instead of drawing triangle, I'd compute
them, and only draw the computed triangles as as sequence of polylines. The
added benefit it that you can them compose any other transformation on the
resulting triangles.

I have not found the time yet to actually write the blog post, but my take
would be more like :

[https://scientific-
coder.github.io/Playground/2017-03-20-fra...](https://scientific-
coder.github.io/Playground/2017-03-20-fractals.html)

------
weavie
I did something similar, but took it a little further and used Minecraft to
render the pyramids. [1]

It was a lot of fun.

[1] [http://taoofcode.net/on-triangles/](http://taoofcode.net/on-triangles/)

------
merraksh
My favourite Sierpinski triangle page:

[http://www.oftenpaper.net/sierpinski.htm](http://www.oftenpaper.net/sierpinski.htm)

It shows many ways of constructing one, including links to Pascal's triangle.

------
throwaway7645
Pretty neat. The code for this and the older submissions looks pretty clean &
elegant to me despite my novice level skills with Clojure and Lisp in general.

~~~
viebel
Here is another interactive blog post with the Sierpinski triangle and other
fractals - inspired by the Logo turtle
[http://exupero.org/hazard/post/fractals/](http://exupero.org/hazard/post/fractals/)

------
andy_ppp
Before uni (15+ years ago) I made a tetrahedron Sierpinski Gasket - it was
very fun but crashed the graphics cards of the day with few divisions.

------
JacksonGariety
I was hoping it would be in Racket. Nonetheless great!

